# What kinda boots that hold up to deicer/salt?



## Wj2005 (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm looking to get new boots and want to see what any of you recommend for this?

I have my own customers and I'm also doing some work for another company that applies heavy amounts of salt to sidewalk's so I will be in contact tact with it all the time when I am called out. I hate to get boots that just end up falling apart. 

Of course they need to be warm as well.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I've bern using Muck books - year round. Just rubber boots with a bit of insulation. Slip on.


----------



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

I second that. Muck artic sport for winter work, muck chore for spring and fall


----------



## bel-nor (Dec 10, 2009)

that muck is the only boot i use for this work, and rabbit hunting. warm and comfortable.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Muck Boots are probably your best bet.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Muck Boots. 

Worth every dime. Discovered in high school when I milked cows, and they're just as good for snow removal work.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mucks... aka "rubber socks"


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Don't listen to any of these guys, get some muck boots.


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Add me to the Muck list!


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

ll bean!


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I may have to get me some of these glorious muck boots. I've been been using my red wing boots and spraying them off when I clean out my walk behind spreaders. Salt hasn't seemed too bad on them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> Don't listen to any of these guys, get some muck boots.


I wouldn't listen to this :terribletowel:.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Don't listen to Mark in particular, get some Muck boots.

I have my doubts about anyone who calls themselves Crazyboy too...
Muck boots...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

JMHConstruction said:


> I may have to get me some of these glorious muck boots. I've been been using my red wing boots and spraying them off when I clean out my walk behind spreaders. Salt hasn't seemed too bad on them.


You're going to destroy the leather.

Buy a pair, you'll thank us later.


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

x10 Muck. The only thing I've seen that messes with my mucks is 100% deet bug spray, it melted part of my uppers.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

hbrady said:


> x10 Muck. The only thing I've seen that messes with my mucks is 100% deet bug spray, it melted part of my uppers.


Sickle bars on grain platforms will mess them up too... don't try to kick ragweed piles off with them. Blade goes punches a hole in the sides...


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

John_DeereGreen said:


> You're going to destroy the leather.
> 
> Buy a pair, you'll thank us later.


I usually have to buy new boots every year, so the leather never bothered me because they were already pretty shot. Red Wings are the first boot I've had that lasted longer than a year-year and a half. I'll try to pick up a pair before our next ice storm on Friday, so I can keep my other boots in good shape.


----------



## Wj2005 (Feb 21, 2016)

We have many LL Bean items and they stand behind there products 100000%

Muck Boots were the other choice so I'm glad to see all the positive info on them too!


----------



## Tberrylawn (Jan 15, 2016)

Muck has a 8" artic boot that I just got. Its my third pair of mucks. And the 8" is prolly my favorite to work in. Specially since I hardly leave the truck.


----------



## pldann86 (Nov 13, 2008)

Xhttp://www.xtratufboots.com/


----------

